

How to do a Jobs To Be Done interview  - jevanish
http://jasonevanish.com/2014/04/23/how-to-do-a-jobs-to-be-done-interview/

======
mijustin
JTBD really helped me understand that customers don't just "buy" a product.
They're "hiring" it to do a job (or jobs).

For example, we don't buy a cup of coffee just because we're thirsty. There's
a lot of other reasons behind the purchase: "I want to wake myself up", "I
want to get out of the office", "I want the social interaction of talking to
the barista", etc...

In our software business, as I've started asking customers questions, I've
noticed an interesting trend: a lot of software (especially software with
reports) is purchased to "impress the boss". For example: I've noticed a trend
with folks that print our reports off and bring them to meetings. They're
hiring our software to give them a quick talking point to discuss, and to make
themselves look good in front of the other people at the meeting.

------
jevanish
This process has been hugely helpful from both a product and marketing stand
point. What have you used it for?

